# No longer receiving tip notifications



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I used to see them after my tipped rides both as a number "1" on my PIC as well as in the Notifications "You have received a $x.00 tip!" but they as well as the Notifications stopped on Feb. 4th. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Yes I am. It coincided with me getting a new phone, so I figured it was related. But I logged on with my old phone and I am not getting it there as well. I bet there is some nefarious reason they removed it.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the confirmation Jazz. I still see the tips of course as green checks in the Trip History

TPAMB


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> I used to see them after my tipped rides both as a number "1" on my PIC as well as in the Notifications "You have received a $x.00 tip!" but they as well as the Notifications stopped on Feb. 4th. Anyone else experiencing this?


It sucks. After dropoff of pax, I usually glance back at pax in my rear view mirror to see if they get notification of ride receipt. And if they touch something on their screen I wait for the uber notification to appear. If nothing appears within 2 mins, I rate accordingly to not being tipped. It wasn't a sure fire way but u can get an idea.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The instant tip notifications were never a sure thing with some coming instantly at times or more commonly, after several minutes or hours depending on both the app and how expedient the Pax was at leaving a tip and feedback.


----------

